# Isadora Shawl free pattern



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Isadora Shawl free pattern Offer valid through 1/27/13.

http://fiestayarns.com/store/items/view/1661/isador_wrap

enter code FP0124 at checkout, to get pattern for free, 
originally $7.99


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Is this mailed or a download?
It doesn't answer that question that I can see.
I suspect it is mailed because they require an address for checkout, You have to register first.
I backed out until I know for sure.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Is this mailed or a download?
> It doesn't answer that question that I can see.


If you go through the process on the site, proceed to the checkout and enter the code and update the order it will change the price to $0. It is downloaded.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Thank you!


your very welcome, happy knitting


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Great thanks have already downloaded and printed as well as saved to file....


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow, thanks for this! I downloaded it and when I am next in the mood for the challenge I will make it!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

This is beautiful, thanks.


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you. How do you receive these offers?


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Gorgeous, thanks for sharing.


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

I just did it. It's a download from your receipt which comes up after you order it. So be sure to open the receipt.
Also the 3rd digit in the code is a number and not a letter. I made the mistake of thinking it was a letter since it followed the F and P.

Thanks I love the shaw.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks -- just downloaded and saved it. Very pretty!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

What yarn would you use for the pattern? Fiesta's yarn is expensive.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Wouldn't it be fun to do a KAL!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

I have a niece getting married soon--lovely, nice timing, and thanks for sharing. I also downloaded it with no problem.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I just wanted to reply to all who posted comments, you are all very welcome for the pattern. I'm glad that so many were able to download it with no problem and get it for free. 

Seems like many are going to enjoy making this pattern. 

Happy Knitting.


----------



## Jcaywood (Jun 24, 2012)

knittinginma said:


> Here it is


Thank you so much for the pdf.


----------



## Jcaywood (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you for the link and code. Beautiful.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

knittinginma said:


> Here it is


This download needs to be removed. This is a purchased pattern only offered free with the code I provided to share with others until the date the offer expires.

This is a copyright pattern and is normally purchased pattern.

Please edit your post and remove the pattern if you are able to or contact the ADMIN to remove it.

I guess if I post a pattern that is normally purchased, and free with a code I will have to note on the post to not post the pattern as a download, due to copy right laws and it only being a free pattern until the offer expires.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> knittinginma said:
> 
> 
> > Here it is
> ...


Reported to admin to remove.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> mombr4 said:
> 
> 
> > knittinginma said:
> ...


I also reported it, but thought I would also post it here. I didn't know if she could remove it from her post.

I don't know why someone would post a pattern like that when it is not normally a free pattern and has a copy write on the pattern.
I am hoping that they will remove it, since it is only free with the code.
As I mentioned I guess I will have to note on future posts for free patterns with a code to not post the pattern on the forum. People who want it can obtain it with the code as others have obtained it.

Thanks for sending a message to the ADMIN, might take time for them to remove it since they aren't online 24/7.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> Isadora Shawl free pattern Offer valid through 1/27/13.
> 
> http://fiestayarns.com/store/items/view/1661/isador_wrap
> 
> ...


It doesn't seem to work for Canada. It still shows the price.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

budasha said:


> mombr4 said:
> 
> 
> > Isadora Shawl free pattern Offer valid through 1/27/13.
> ...


It doesn't matter where you live since the pattern is a download pattern free with the code. The code is 2 letters and 4 numbers. If you proceed to the checkout and enter the code and update the cart the price should go to $0.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > mombr4 said:
> ...


Thanks. Got it...used the letter O instead of the number


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

budasha said:


> mombr4 said:
> 
> 
> > budasha said:
> ...


I thought that might have been the problem, glad you were able to get the pattern.

Enjoy.


----------



## Gretchen's Mom (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank You for sharing the link. The shawl is beautiful


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Gretchen's Mom said:


> Thank You for sharing the link. The shawl is beautiful


your very welcome, I'm glad so many have downloaded it.

This offer expires tomorrow, then it is no longer a free pattern with the code and will have to be purchased.


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks. Beautiful. So light and airy. Got it.


----------



## gifffylz (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks you. Beautiful. I am ready for a shawl.


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Very nice! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

thanks for sharing! I got mine!!! :thumbup:


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the code and the pattern link! I went to their website, registered and downloaded the pattern for free! Fiesta Yarn has REALLY pretty patterns and yarns! Thank you again, for sharing!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you, came through beautifully almost instantly.
So pretty


----------



## jderouin55 (Jan 18, 2011)

I can't seem to get it to work


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

jderouin55 said:


> I can't seem to get it to work


go to mombr4's first post, 
highlight the code and copy, 
open her link
push the "purchase" button and go to checkout
fill in the form that asks for your name, address etc.
when finally on the payment page, paste the code number into the right spot and push purchase
within a few seconds your file with pattern will appear


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

Beautiful shawl. 32.95 for a shawl is not bad at all. One of each please. Ohhhh the colors. I didn't notice the colors in Quince until I enlarged the view of the skein. How does one start a KAL for the shawl?


----------



## Linzdt (Sep 14, 2012)

Hello all. I live in the UK and also managed to download this great pattern Free!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm really glad to see that so many have downloaded this shawl pattern, and that I was able to share the code in order for you all to get it for free.

Looks like many will be making it.

I saw someone mentioned a KAL, I don't know how to go about setting something like that up, but those interested might want to contact one of the other members here on the forum who do KAL's and ask their suggestion on how to set one up if many here are interested in doing this shawl as a KAL here on the forum.

Happy knitting and enjoy the pattern


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

mombr4 said:


> I'm really glad to see that so many have downloaded this shawl pattern, and that I was able to share the code in order for you all to get it for free.
> 
> Looks like many will be making it.
> 
> ...


Thanks mombr4, it is beautiful. I think it will be a summer knitting project for me, I don't like knitting something heavier during the summer. I'm knitting the KAL Liz Stole at the moment


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

sewknitbeadgrandma said:


> How does one start a KAL for the shawl?


That's why I suggested it. I do not know how to set a KAL up either.


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

Judyh said:


> sewknitbeadgrandma said:
> 
> 
> > How does one start a KAL for the shawl?
> ...


Isadora Shawl KAL....anyone know how to start a KAL? I searched KAL but those are established ones for other shawls.


----------



## grammag8 (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi...really pretty...but website won't take the coupon...not that I need another idea for a shawl...KP'rs give us the best sources! so glad I snope thro all the ideas people share!glad you were able to get it free before it went away...


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

grammag8 said:


> Hi...really pretty...but website won't take the coupon...not that I need another idea for a shawl...KP'rs give us the best sources! so glad I snope thro all the ideas people share!glad you were able to get it free before it went away...


The coupon code expired on 1/27/13, if you want the pattern send me a PM with your email address.


----------

